# Let's have a housewarming party for Deb!!!    All gifts are welcomed.  lol



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

<-----That's a candle, by the way.




Friends, we're having a housewarming party for Deb!

Post any gifts and/or food items.

Here's my gift to Deb.
Single Handle Wall Mounted Tub Spout with Handshower​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Georgiagranny (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm gonna give her two kitties from a rescue shelter. Would somebody else take care of the food, litter box, brush, a few fun toys?

I'm also going to give her a magical dusting fairy. She'll show up in the night, dust all the collectibles, and steal away on little cat feet like Robert Frost's fog


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 30, 2021)

Cool. I have a huge plastic tote full of old curtains that need a New Home!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2021)

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm gonna give her two kitties from a rescue shelter. Would somebody else take care of the food, litter box, brush, a few fun toys?
> 
> I'm also going to give her a magical dusting fairy. She'll show up in the night, dust all the collectibles, and steal away on little cat feet like Robert Frost's fog


I will supply all the cat food, litter boxes, brushes and toys. Also, a cat tree and two soft cat beds.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 201423@debodun
> 
> We're having a housewarming party for you!
> 
> ...



Could you give *me* one of these bath and shower arrangements, too, as well, Pam? 
After all, I moved in early 2020, and you didn't give me *any*_thing, then.

I love the soap dish, so please include that with *mine, as well!*_


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm gonna give her two kitties from a rescue shelter. Would somebody else take care of the food, litter box, brush, a few fun toys?




I am sure that someone here at SF, would provide a kitty litter box, etc.....!!!!

Gee wait, I could give her one, that is already filled with........._everything,
since it belongs to my cat.
(I'm just trying to be generous and helpful!)_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

For some reason, I'm always worried about Deb's safety, so my gift is a Ring (video) doorbell.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Could you give *me* one of these bath and shower arrangements, too, as well, Pam?
> After all, I moved in early 2020, and you didn't give me *any*_thing, then.
> 
> I love the soap dish, so please include that with *mine, as well!*_


I am broke already.  lol.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

Where's the food?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

These gifts are fantastic!  @RadishRose @OneEyedDiva 
What great choices.  Now I wish I had held off, and not moved untill I had been here at SF longer than I had been, so I was _too shy
at the time to mention it.
*But I am not shy here, any longer!

Send me that Jetson's robot, and the magical doorbell, too!*_


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

And please do not buy her a freezer!!!!  That is a no no!


----------



## officerripley (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Something for your garage.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

Here's some food for starters.  Working as fast as I can in the kitchen.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Great start on treats for all of us, Pam!
I will bring cat treat snacks, for the cat she might get, and might *not* get .


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

I got my hubby to help me prepare this ....


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Something for your garage.


Great idea as she did say she was looking for a new car in one of her posts.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Great idea as she did say she was looking for a new car in one of her posts.


I don't think so, but if she had an extra $475,000.00 lying around........


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

A little something for the cat she is receiving.   lol    My stomach is hurting from laughing!!!   And no sign of Deb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't think so, but if she had an extra $475,000.00 lying around........


Who knows with Deb!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

That cat massager, is hilarious,  @PamfromTx  !

And your husband did a great job helping you with that _spread!  

Deb is likely very tired from her move, but she's welcome at this party for her, whenever she arrives!_


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> A little something for the cat she is receiving.   lol    My stomach is hurting from laughing!!!   And no sign of Deb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 201458



This looks a lot like @SeaBreeze  's cat!  Is it?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

Well, the hubs and I are parked right outside her new home in our RV.   LOL!!!    We aren't going anywhere for about a week.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> This looks a lot like @SeaBreeze  's cat!  Is it?


I found that in Pinterest.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

I am sure there will be plenty of food, left, for Deb and everyone else who might show up,
because you and I cannot possibly eat everything you and your hubby prepared on that food table for us!     

But let's you and I make a run at that shrimp, while we wait for the other guests!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> This looks a lot like @SeaBreeze  's cat!  Is it?


No, but my boy would love a noggin message like that.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Great idea as she did say she was looking for a new car in one of her posts.


Since it seats 5, she would have to have 4 friends who are worth $118,750.00 each or it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Well, the hubs and I are parked right outside her new home in our RV.   LOL!!!    We aren't going anywhere for about a week.



Are you both dressed for the cold and snow, then?? 
And prepared with warm sleeping bags, etc? And snow shovels, to help out? And sleds to play with?


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Are you both dressed for the cold and snow, then??
> And prepared with warm sleeping bags, etc? And snow shovels, to help out? And sleds to play with?


We actually arrived in our summer shorts and t-shirts.  Brrrrrr...

We bought some new parkas on our way here.  Picked up some snow shovels and sleds as well.  The RV is LOADED.  LOL @Kaila , you are as nutty as I am.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> you are as nutty as I am.


Yes, thank you for the compliment!       

I hope you both remembered to bring your skies and ice skates, too!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Could you give *me* one of these bath and shower arrangements, too, as well, Pam?
> After all, I moved in early 2020, and you didn't give me *any*_thing, then.
> 
> I love the soap dish, so please include that with *mine, as well!*_


I was told at the store that the soap dish is one of a kind.   Sorry.   lol


----------



## Pecos (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> For some reason, I'm always worried about Deb's safety, so my gift is a Ring (video) doorbell.
> 
> View attachment 201436


Great gift!


----------



## Wren (Dec 30, 2021)

Deb must be exhausted so here’s a lovely new recliner to cosy up in, couple of cushions, a fluffy blanket and .....


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I am sure there will be plenty of food, left, for Deb and everyone else who might show up,
> because you and I cannot possibly eat everything you and your hubby prepared on that food table for us!
> 
> But let's you and I make a run at that shrimp, while we wait for the other guests!


Hubby stayed up most of the night enjoying the shrimp cocktails while sitting on that new recliner.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

Wren said:


> Deb must be exhausted so here’s a lovely new recliner to cosy up in, couple of cushions, a fluffy blanket and .....View attachment 201474


That recliner sure looks comfy.  We tried putting it in the RV.  But, we have so much stuff that it didn't fit.


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for the virtual gifts!


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> Thanks for the virtual gifts!


You are very welcome!  Hope we made you smile.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby stayed up most of the night enjoying the shrimp cocktails.


I wondered where those went, when I checked the shrimp tray, the first minute I got up this morning!


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 31, 2021)

A lovely vase of flowers to brighten her daily.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2021)

And if she doesn't want to cook.. or doesn't want to mess with that oven again:  a nice gift-certificate for a month of Pizza Hut deliveries


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 31, 2021)

A 24-hour handyman.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

We went out and bought this new beauty.  Hope it meets your needs with cooking/baking.  Enjoy!

Hubby has strained his back due to all the heavy lifting we've been doing since arriving at your new home.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

Spaceship Shaped Cat Litter Box for your new cat(s), Deb.​


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2022)

Kaila said:


> These gifts are fantastic!  @RadishRose @OneEyedDiva
> What great choices.  Now I wish I had held off, and not moved untill I had been here at SF longer than I had been, so I was _too shy
> at the time to mention it.
> *But I am not shy here, any longer!
> ...


Thank you Kaila.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> That recliner sure looks comfy.  We tried putting it in the RV.  But, we have so much stuff that it didn't fit.


You have an RV?! Cool.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You have an RV?! Cool.


No, just part of the story line.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 1, 2022)

I think @Kaila is the only one who understands my nuttiness.


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

*Some beautiful art, not as pretty as what Miss @Gaer creates but will do.*


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Great start on treats for all of us, Pam!
> I will bring cat treat snacks, for the cat she might get, and might *not* get .


Cat*s*. Plural. And not that she might get. She's getting at least two from a shelter, and that's that!


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2022)

Me going to a shelter is like taking an alcoholic that's trying to quit to a liquor store!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

Deb, Georgia thinks it's time for you to get off 
the _Reformed Cat Owners _ *wagon*!  

 Awwwwwww...aren't they cute, Deb?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2022)

That's a nice new avatar, too, Deb!


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2022)

debodun said:


> Me going to a shelter is like taking an alcoholic that's trying to quit to a liquor store!


You'll just have to exercise some self-control. You'll want them all, of course. Get two that have been spayed/neutered and make sure that they are indoor cats forevermore. No fleas, no runaways, no gifts of dead mice laid at your feet, no feline leukemia or other communicable diseases that travel with outdoor kitties. 

Maybe there will be a pair who were surrendered together or two who've been sharing a cage and are already acquainted. 

But remember always that you *need* kitties. In a perfect world every home would have a cat (or two) and every cat would have a home. Life is better with cats.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2022)

Not denying that, Georgiagranny, just as I get older I feel lees able to take care of them. It wouldn't be fair to them.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jan 2, 2022)

debodun said:


> Not denying that, Georgiagranny, just as I get older I feel lees able to take care of them. It wouldn't be fair to them.


I'm a heckuva lot older than you are and am still quite able to care for Maggiecat. If I had more space in my hovel, I'd have two kitties.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

Enjoy your new house, Deb.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 2, 2022)

Love  this thread, PamfromTx you are hilarious.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Love  this thread, PamfromTx you are hilarious.


I'd go nuts if I didn't have a sense of humor.  My imagination amazes my husband.  lol   Poor man to put up with my nuttiness.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 2, 2022)

@debodun.......Got you all you need to set to up an amazing pantry. Have fun and enjoy organizing........brought some tasties to enjoy too. HAPPY HOMECOMING.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 2, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 201957View attachment 201958View attachment 201959@debodun.......Got you all you need to set to up an amazing pantry. Have fun and enjoy organizing........brought some tasties to enjoy too. HAPPY HOMECOMING.


Oh man!!!   You better hide these from my hubby.  He absolutely loves shrimp.  We're still parked right outside of Deb's new house in our pretend RV.    He won't fit thru the door if he keeps eating up all of this delish food.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2022)

I just noticed this party!  Here's my gift to you Deb!


----------



## Shero (Jan 3, 2022)

So, where is the music for this housewarming then?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## RobinWren (Jan 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I'd go nuts if I didn't have a sense of humor.  My imagination amazes my husband.  lol   Poor man to put up with my nuttiness.


He is blessed, if we could not laugh we would be crying. My DH was also a "quick wit" , nuttiness works


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2022)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1095571046823905755/

Precious little kitten for you, Deb.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> lol Poor man to put up with my nuttiness.


I don't feel sorry for him, Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't feel sorry for him, Pam.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Love  this thread, PamfromTx you are hilarious.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 5, 2022)

@debodun , I hope you are settling in and are eating all of the food that was left over from your housewarming party.  Hubby and I took some of the leftovers with us on our long trip back to Texas.


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 202398


Where did you get my picture?  Joking!  I'm not that big.,..yet


----------

